# Look for me, Eddie



## PugLogic (Feb 11, 2014)

To Eddie, my big white protector and best friend for all these years, I love and miss you so much, pal. No one could've done their job better, or with so much love, dignity and kindness toward all creatures, even your obnoxious little brothers. Look for me at the bridge - we'll go splashing in the creek again together.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry. :teary: :rip: Eddie.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You were lucky to have each other. RIP Eddie.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

:doggieplayball:

Heres to you and Eddie playing ball at the bridge. I'm sure he will find his old friend. Condolences.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Eddie.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Eddie


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

RIP Eddie, you are a handsome boy........


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What wonderful words to say about your Eddie. I'm sorry you've lost him, but it warms my heart to get a small idea of the love the two of you shared throughout his life. I hope you are able to find it in your heart to open your home to another friend who will need you as much as you need them.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear your loss of Eddie. Its sounds like he had a great life. RIP Eddie, Good Boy..


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Soo sorry for your loss. Eddie sounded like a very special dog.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to your dog. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is an amazing tribute to your boy. It is obvious how much you loved him. He will be waiting for you at the bridge. Running and playing with no pain, happy to see you again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in peace Eddie.. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------

